# Plug wires



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Some one had told me that the old N's should have solid core plug wires on them. Any truth to this? Mine has, it looks like new, restor plug wires on it. Should I change them out? Do you think the solid core wires would help with some of my plug fouling?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Some one had told me that the old N's should have solid core plug wires on them. Any truth to this? Mine has, it looks like new, restor plug wires on it. Should I change them out? Do you think the solid core wires would help with some of my plug fouling? *


I'm not sure whether you would get any stronger spark with solid core plug wires. You sure couldn't drive it near a TV or radio. I think your plug fouling is due to the oil your burning and I further think the oil your burning is a direct result of a stuck ring or rings.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Some one had told me that the old N's should have solid core plug wires on them. Any truth to this? Mine has, it looks like new, restor plug wires on it. Should I change them out? Do you think the solid core wires would help with some of my plug fouling? *


Yep change em... You have been really lucky so far that those carbon core wires --- The carbon core is a resistor and reduces the highvoltage needed to jump the gap of your sparkplug. The carbon core can also break inside the insulation and cause intermittant missing that is very hard to locate (unless you gotz a radio playing or your shortwave mounted on your dash)  put some stranded copper core ignition wiring on your ole N, ASAP.

You will notice a smoother running powerplant there.  
(will not fixy your smokey problem though)


eace:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are having a plug fouling problem, in addition to changing the wires as already suggested. Verify that you have the correct heat range spark plugs installed. In some cases stepping up one heat range on the spark plugs will improve the fouling problem. Just be reasonable about the step up. Going to too high of a heat range will cause worse problems.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- right again there Chiefy --- and make sure you ALWAYS check and set gap --- even on "preset gap plugs" --- sometimes they aren't "preset" properly...

HTH,
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

One more thingy --- if you are burning oil (which you are) etc --- go with the hottest plug available (also good advice if you are stopping and starting alot between heavy usage) ---- Champion H-12's are hotter than original H-10's, and unless yer really working the engine, hotter plugs are recommended. Your worn or misseated ring problem will also directly lead to fouled plugs as well. (remember you had some plugs fouling worse --- probably a good hint those might be the cylinders with ring problems) Therefore a "hotter plug" burns off oil contamination which causes plug fouling and missing. A "colder plug" does not cause pre-ignition from carbon deposits, now mostly a non-issue because all gasoline is non-leaded.

FYI:
The "hotness" of a spark plug is not an electrical phenomenon, but a thermal transfer one. The plug lives in a rough environment and is itself a source of heat. The path for the dissipation of this heat is primarily from the plug tip via the insulator to the plug body and from there through the threads to the cylinder head. When this path is lengthened (non-adjustible (done at manufacture)) the plug runs thermally hotter than when the path is short. Some operating conditions may require a step up or down the heat range from "standard".


HTH,
Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks guys. Ya I know it will not fix the smokeing. just hoping to make them last a bit longer. And BTW I have the h12's in it already. Guess I will be off to get some wires


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can try an H13 and see if that improves things. Years back I had a 1969 SS Camaro with a big block Chevy engine that was kinda tired and one cylinder would die after a few tanks of gas from oil fouling. Normally the engine took N-12Y's but I had to run an N-14Y in that one cylinder to get it to keep running. It worked as a temporary fix until my father and I rebuilt the engine. If an H13 or H14 is made for your application it might be a temporary fix.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hell, why not try a Champion H1001??? --- it will melt your block and possibly the ground beneath the tractor, but it will solve your smoking issue.....MORE HEAT THE MO BETTA ---

Hey it might even get you as hot as a sizzling fajita tray! I can get it for you wholesale...

JOSE
edro:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well Andy........there you have it.........smoked sizzling fajita's! :cowboy: :smiles: :clown: :lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hell, why not try a Champion H1001??? --- it will melt your block and possibly the ground beneath the tractor, but it will solve your smoking issue.....MORE HEAT THE MO BETTA ---
> 
> Hey it might even get you as hot as a sizzling fajita tray! I can get it for you wholesale...
> ...


LOL.

I figure I would just use a torch. Figure that would do the job  

No but realy, the tractor had those antifouling things on the plugs when I got it. I removed them when I went to the H12's. They made it to tall, and the plug boot was right on the fuel tank. Seems to do "OK", but looks like unless I start using it a lot harder, or the oil burning slows down, I just will have to clean them every 10-12hours. No big deal realy. takes like 5 min to R&R the plugs on this motor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, just got my soild core wires, and a new set of H12's. Going to pop them on this weekend, and we will see how it runs.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Goodie gumdrops --- maybe it will sizzle like Jose's fajitas!

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Goodie gumdrops --- maybe it will sizzle like Jose's fajitas!
> 
> Andy *



sizzle sizzle sizzle, no smokee smokee smokee


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well got the wires on, and the new set of H12 plugs. I can't remember the gap, and could not find my boook, but thought it was .020, or .025. They were all at .035, so I closed them to .025. Runs good. Fired right up on the first crank, and ran nice and smooth. Idle is a bit high now, so can REAL tell it's better. Heading out in a few min's to take her for a run. we will see how it does.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

don't forget the hot as a sizzling smoked fajita tray! :clown:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like the new plugs and wires peaked the performance. Let us know if it gave it more power.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

To be honest, 2 pints of "Homer's Duck Butter" spooned in the crank case will free those rings up and have that engine purring like a kitten! :thumbsup: :lying: :smiles:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *To be honest, 2 pints of "Homer's Duck Butter" spooned in the crank case will free those rings up and have that engine purring like a kitten! :thumbsup: :lying: :smiles: *


OK, What's Homer's Duck Butter? Or should even bother to ask. Something like what come's out of a baby......:worthy: :argh:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Kinda like Boudreaux's Butt Paste down here in LA...

HAHAHA

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I thought it was a secret formula! How did you guys know about it????? :moon: :tellyou: :smiles: :clown:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Sounds like the new plugs and wires peaked the performance. Let us know if it gave it more power. *


It seems to, hard to say, did not do any real work with it. But the idle is higher, and when you start up a hill, the governer responds quicker, so I must have picked some up.


Well, realy to be honest, some if the better running came from an other place. Wile I was changing the wires, I noticed that on the coil is a wire termanl that had two wires going to it. One wire, they had just stripped, and wrapped around the stud, and it was broken, and only had about 5-6 strands still on. Also the nut was loose, so the other wire that had a connector on it, must not have been making good contact. So I cleaned that one, crimped on a connector to the other, and tightened them up. 


Oh also figured out why my lights don't work. The light wire was broken, and just tied up out of the way. Got to love it huh.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Whoever owned it before you was a real backward backyard mechanic. Was there a lot of duct tape on it when you got it.:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Whoever owned it before you was a real backward backyard mechanic. Was there a lot of duct tape on it when you got it.:lmao: *


LOL None at all. Not one scrap. Is some bailing wire though


----------

